# New Offer: Get Kindle Fire HDX Now, Pay Over Time



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

3 installments over 90 days, no interest, no finance charges, no fees, no credit check.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_397071922_2?ie=UTF8&docId=1001918441&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0DWME89PMMEECCR2XTQH&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1689472902&pf_rd_i=507846

Too late for me, but interesting, especially for someone expecting money at Christmas.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

It's a payment every 90 days.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, I guess that is even better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that this offer can not be combined with the $50 off Amazon Rewards Visa offer.

Also note that, just because AMAZON isn't charging interest, if you don't pay off your CC bill monthly, you'll still be paying it.

Also consider whether you want to be paying for a device next year at this time when, by then, they've possibly already released another new one and you want it too.  OR, if you decide to sell it on to someone else when you buy the new one -- you'll still be paying for the old one you don't even have any more.


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

The offer also indicates you may prepay the FULL remaining balance of your purchase at any time, but you may not prepay a portion of the remaining balance.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

It tells me I'm not eligible. I wonder why?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> It tells me I'm not eligible. I wonder why?


There are a number of restrictions -- you have to have been an Amazon customer for at least 2 years, the credit card on the account must have an expiration date later than next March, and it's only for US persons -- and doesn't apply for Florida and DC residents.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Grrrr. If they would send me my new credit card already that wouldn't be a problem


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

This is an awesome deal!!!! But do I REALLY need another Fire?? I have the 1st gen & an 8.9 HD, along with a Touch & a Paperwhite....hmmmmmmm....


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

It's finally a offer I got and trying to decide to pull the trigger yet!! 

I don't own a kindle yet either!! What to do


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I would only do it of course if I HAD the money already, I already pay off my cards monthly, so it would be a free loan.. 

Of course with today's interest rates, that is practically meaningless since my money that isn't invested, that is hanging around to pay off cards and such, isn't really making much at all.

But if I was going to acquire the payment amount in time for each charge to my card, then it could be cool.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

WARNING! DANGER Will Robinson!

If you accept this offer you can not UNaccept it. 

I've been on the phone with amazon CS for nearly an hour now; they're trying to figure out how to NOT apply the promotion to my account.  With this promotion applied, you can't use any other and you MUST use up any GC credit you have outstanding.  It 'expires' at midnight on the 24th, but if I want the HDX for Christmas, of course I need to order it before then. 

Next time they come back I'm going to tell them not to worry about it and I'll just send the link to my husband and have HIM order it for me.  The promo will not be applied to HIS account!  And then I'll let the promo expire.


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope they fix it for you. 

I don't have any other promotions so it won't affect me. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They're still working on it . . . I sent an email with a link to the offer specifically . . . . Because it wasn't going away with browser refreshes and cache clearing and cookie clearing and computer restarting, they thought it must be something connected to the credit card.  But I pointed out that, no, it was very clearly an AMAZON offer and didn't specify any specific credit card.  And it's something stuck in THEIR system because when I access my account via a different browser, or even a different computer, it's still there.

But I've sent links to the Hubs and will leave it up to him.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! Smart thinking


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds like someone didn't think things through implementing this particular offer.


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

I like the deal. Since I really wanted an HDX 7 to use everyplace _but_ home, this deal allowed me to get the 64gb LTE version that I'm sure will handle all my on the road needs (wants).

I wonder, though, whether this is Amazon's way of capping off a good holiday season or a desperate move. I'm leaning towards desperate at the moment... instead of greeting me right out of the box, it needed plugged in to even show it was at 0% charge. Apparently, it's been sitting in the warehouse for awhile. However, that could be just the particular configuration I bought. Who knows?

It's an aggressive move, though... got to give it that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Any news, Ann?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

About the promo that got applied and can't be removed?  It's still there.  

The offer expires on the 24th so I guess I'll wait until after Christmas and if I still feel the urge will consider it then . . . I think the $50 off promo doesn't end until the end of the month.

I was actually using my HD 8.9 today and realized it's REALLY slow compared to my HDX7!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's why I was not happy with last year's HD when it came to email. It was so slow loading. Besides the speed, the HDX is so much lighter & thinner. I gave my 8.9" HD to my brother. I'll be giving my 7" HD to my nephew when I get to see him.


----------

